# Kinkajou Enclosure Help?



## Jashdown0 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi, i'm planning on getting a pet kinkajou soon and was going to make an indoor enclosure for him/her but i''m not sure how to go about it, i've got plenty of room to work with and cost isn't really an issue. Pictures of your animals homes would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello! If you're planning on having an indoor enclosure in your house, I'd really recommend having access to a larger outdoor enclosure from it. Even in the coldest nights in winter, my two spend most of their time outside. Access to all the sights and smells and sounds is just too beneficial to their well being in my opinion . 
If you tell us a little bit more about what sort of space you have to work with and what you had in mind maybe we could help you more.

Here is my enclosure, this is when it was first set up and it is now full of plants and a lot more branches and areas to climb.



















The outside section is 18' long, 8' high and 8' wide. They have access to the heated shed but spend most of the time outside and just come in occasionally to warm up. They much prefer it outside .

In my opinion the perfect kink enclosure would be a room in your house set up as the inside part, and a cat flap system on one of the windows leading to a large outdoor enclosure. This is the type of set up I'll be looking to make next year.

Hope this helps. Ask away if we can help any more.



Jashdown0 said:


> Hi, i'm planning on getting a pet kinkajou soon and was going to make an indoor enclosure for him/her but i''m not sure how to go about it, i've got plenty of room to work with and cost isn't really an issue. Pictures of your animals homes would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i see you found the funds for the enclosure an the i dont have alot to spend on an exotic pet then 


sorry i had to say that reading an replying to the posts you have made


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh yeah I probably would expect to spend around £1,000 on an enclosure. Our's was around £800 on wood and wire but we had the shed already in place so saved a bit on that. Then another couple of hundred on fitting the heating in. Also, I'm currently spending £21 a week on heating. This is not a cheap animal to keep, around £15 a week on food for my pair too, sometimes more.

If we had properly insulated the shed, we would be saving a lot of money on heating right now. But now I know better for next year .


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Ours are indoors for the winter as one is a baby but have an indoor /outdoor set up for better weather, it's -10 here atm!:2thumb:


----------



## jeffy (Nov 20, 2009)

Has any one bred them yet here in the uk


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes they have:2thumb:


----------



## BrazosReptiles (Dec 25, 2011)

I know this thread is form a year or two ago but I must say that I absolutely love this cage. I am considering getting a pair of kinkajous and this is exactly what I am planning on building. But instead of a whole heated building just a few heated nest box's. How many were you housing in this cage? Could you post pics after you finished filling up the inside with furnishings? This would be very helpful!! Thanks so much and great job!


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey bud  I am currently building a new kinkajou enclosure, it's going to be about four times the size of this one with room to expand further too. I'll get plenty of pictures of it as it comes along . I'll try to get some recent pictures of their current enclosure but won't be on here much over the next few days.

This is currently housing two. It could potentially house more but I'd prefer it to be bigger for that.. hence the upgrade !

Just a note about the nest boxes. Technically it would work and they'd probably be okay, but I really think they'd be happier with even a small insulated shed. The shed itself could have heated nest boxes and the whole thing might not have to be heated if you didn't want to. But they really need an area where they can get away from the harsh elements and still have space to move and jump around. They'd need a sheltered area a bit bigger than a nest box in my opinion 

Good luck and don't be afraid to ask questions if you need any advice


----------



## BrazosReptiles (Dec 25, 2011)

Awesome! I was planning on building a 20x10x8 (LWH) for a pair or trio I am hoping to get. Do you think this size will work? And I think I am going to do something incorporating an insulated shed. How large of a shed would you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

That size is perfect for a pair or trio, you could do a lot with that space.

The shed doesn't have be huge, you can get an old 6x4 for quite cheap and that would be adequate. Bigger is always better but that would do fine. It would be much safer having the heated nest boxes in a shed than out in the open and exposed to the elements too.

Good luck


----------



## BrazosReptiles (Dec 25, 2011)

Awesome! That's what I'm going to do. I'm going to build a 15 foot shed and have it split in half. Half for the Kinkajous and the other half for a trio of prehensile tailed porcupines I also hope to get soon. Thanks! Can't wait for pics!


----------

